# Recommend Replacement Backpack



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been training hard for a Wyoming elk hunt I have coming up in 3 weeks. I purchased a Cabela's external Alaskan frame pack back in April and have it loaded with a bunch of rock salt to the tune of 63 pounds. I carry it around the neighborhood for 30-45 minutes per day.

Long story short, the chest strap broke and I am returning the pack tomorrow. I need a pack that can handle the rear haunch of a bull elk but one that is *NOT GOING TO BREAK THE BANK*. I don't have $500 to spend on a pack and need an economical alternative.

*For those that have actually packed out an elk from the back-country*, please tell me what you used.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been using a Cabela's Alaskan frame pack for over 20 years now with no problems except for those that I have caused myself. With it I have packed out over 15 elk either for myself or a hunting partner and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one if something happened to the one that I have.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Which model pack was it? Just wondering if the Alaskan Extreme might be a better option...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is similar to this one, but it was over 20 years ago when I bought it. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/ ... t104392080


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Only problem with that frame is that it's the exact frame I have now on my Cabela's pack. That front chest strap you see? Failed with 60 pounds.


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

tapehoser said:


> Only problem with that frame is that it's the exact frame I have now on my Cabela's pack. That front chest strap you see? Failed with 60 pounds.


how tight are you pulling that chest strap?? it's not made to support tons of weight, just to help keep the shoulder straps where they need to be. I have no experience with the cabelas frame packs, but unless you had it extremely over tightened, i would be willing to bet it's a fluke or you would hear about it more often.

I used the Tenzing 6000 this year with great success, tested it with 100lbs, and did 10+ miles of hiking for my hunt with 80lbs in it.....but that's getting towards your budget, if you buy it at a retail store they will run close to $400 +tax, there are some coupon codes online to order them delivered for about $360.

just remember packs fit everyone differently, what works for some will be terrible for others


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

Would this be any good for hauling out elk quarters?
http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/spor ... /cat100861


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

tapehoser said:


> .......................................
> *For those that have actually packed out an elk from the back-country*, please tell me what you used.


Been using the Cabelas Alaskan since they started selling them; the I, then the III, now the Outfitter. I had a chest strap come unsewed on the Outfitter. Had other things break too, but mostly from throwing the pack down on the ground while worn out. hauling elk quarters out. Never could get Cabelas to make it right; they never had the parts or the model was discontinued. So I just fixed it myself or took it to a sewing shop.

Packed out countless elk, a number of moose, and lots of deer, and did many 100-mile plus backpack trips with them. I still have the Alaskan III and if I'm going for a long hike (over 50 miles) I will use that old clunky thing. I just feels good and I like the divided bag better than the single bag on the Outfitter.

It's what this old man uses FWIW.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

walkalot said:


> tapehoser said:
> 
> 
> > Only problem with that frame is that it's the exact frame I have now on my Cabela's pack. That front chest strap you see? Failed with 60 pounds.
> ...


I agree. The sternum strap is not meant to be load bearing. In fact, I seldom use it on my big pack when carrying big loads, or I keep it very loose. The bulk of the load should rest comfortably on your hips with the shoulders stabilizing and carrying a smaller fraction of the weight.

Here's a pic of me carrying around 100 pounds. If you look closely, you can see the bones in my knees grinding together, but the sternum strap is doing no more work with this load than it would if the pack were empty.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> walkalot said:
> 
> 
> > tapehoser said:
> ...


Wow, nice pic. You'll pay for those heavy loads when you get my age!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You've seriously been packing around the neighborhood with a pack full of rock salt!?!?!?!? Wow. You must never come over past my house, or I would have to give you a hard time! You are devoted my friend. Very devoted. Is Mrs. Tapehoser going to be happy with the full shoulder mount in the living room?


----------

